# 12 month old suddenly waking in the night?



## x-li-x

logan has been waking in the night the last couple of weeks and i am really puzzled to why? he doesnt seem to be teething, ill or anything. and most of the time its normally about the same time everynight/morning about 2-3.30am . he gets out of bed crying, hes still tired and not hungry or thirsty but only goes back to sleep if me or hubby sleeps in with him. and then when he nods of if we try to leave to get back into bed he wakes up straight away and if not hes normally awake not long after. its unlike him as he use to sleep straight through. i wouldnt be so bothered if i knew what was wrong and could help sort it but i really dont know. and ive noticed that because of this hes getting clingy at nap times wanting to sleep laying on us instead of going bed, i think this is because of the waking in night and wanting us in there.

any ideas ladies at what could be up or what i could try to get him out of this habbit? xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Omg my daughter is the same, did u find out what triggered it?> xxx


----------



## Racheldigger

Rowan went through a phase of doing this at about the same age - we were moving house at the time, and she found it very upsetting. Has your LO maybe had some experience that's unsettled him recently?


----------



## Abz1982

Emma started doing this, and I started putting a beaker of water in with her (as recommended by someone else onhere) and it seems to stop it - well 8/10 times. But some nights she is seriously unsettled. The night before last she was awake and playing in her cot for an hour on her own, then she went nuclear. MIL ended up having her on the sofa with her to get back to sleep. She has gotten very gurny even IN her sleep - like she is having some bad dreams.


----------



## mummy to be

Oh my gosh Layla went though the same thing and sometimes still does it.... it drives me crazy lol :)


----------



## Hope22

One of our books (The Baby Book by Dr. Sears) talks about this a bit, and says sometimes they can start waking at night when they're learning something new. If they're just learning to crawl, or walk, or saying first words, or using cutlery for the first time, starting to climb stairs, anything major can trigger a period of night waking/restless sleep. Not sure if that's helpful, but it could be something as simple as that - if so, it should stop after a week or so.


----------



## Lois

Evie went through a phase like this at 10 months having previously slept through brilliantly. It lasted about 8-10 weeks and I believe in her case it was her separation anxiety peaking. Supposedly separation anxiety intensifies between 6 and 12 months before peaking and then calming down again. At it's peak (around 12 months) it can be strong enough to start upsetting them in the night, when they would have previously rolled over and gone back to sleep. Might also explain the clinginess at nap times.

Lx


----------



## Novbaby08

My 18 month old still wakes at night at least once


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Lois said:


> Evie went through a phase like this at 10 months having previously slept through brilliantly. It lasted about 8-10 weeks and I believe in her case it was her separation anxiety peaking. Supposedly separation anxiety intensifies between 6 and 12 months before peaking and then calming down again. At it's peak (around 12 months) it can be strong enough to start upsetting them in the night, when they would have previously rolled over and gone back to sleep. Might also explain the clinginess at nap times.
> 
> Lx

This describes Ruby exactly. Touch wood we are just coming out the other side of this now.


----------



## Nibblenic

My lo did this about 1 year for 3 weeks. No idea what it was about, but its stopped as suddenly as it started


----------

